

Show HN: My Weekend Project for our Anniversary - saiko-chriskun

Just posting a little web app I made for my girlfriend for our anniversary. The idea isn't original, I (think?) I originally saw something similar on hacker news awhile back, but was unable to find the original link.<p>This improves on a few aspects. First off, it's pure javascript so real easy to get it up and running, no server stuff to deal with. And second, although it's randomized, it'll make sure to display every reason in reasons.txt once before cycling through again :).<p>https://github.com/saiko-chriskun/loveyoukelly
======
morphanite
Hopefully my girlfriend doesn't find out about this! ;)

Great project!

~~~
saiko-chriskun
thankies ;)

